# Melchizedek



## Richard King (Dec 19, 2007)

Wasn't sure whether to put this under old testament or here since he is mentioned in Hebrews.
I am just curious because I am constantly amazed at the wealth of knowledge and opinions on here, what is your best study guide, possible MP3 sermon or a reference regarding the order of Melchizedek?


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Dec 20, 2007)

Richard,

My choice would be John Owen, in his Commentary on Hebrews, Vol 5 (or XXI in the whole set), starting at page 291. It is the best exposition I have seen.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Dec 20, 2007)

I would also recommend Hendriksen's New Testament commentaries on Hebrews 7


----------



## Richard King (Dec 20, 2007)

thank you gentlemen!


----------

